# Open Source Controller



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Mr. Jack Bauer (nee) - I got your page through a query on the P & S controller on DIY. (Hope you don't mind.) - (A senior member who USES that controller board!) - Your first message (on your page) indicated an answer to my question. - You use it. You are happy with it (9months worth). - You changed from their MOSFETs to a single IGBT. - Bottom line: can I go ahead and trust the other specs of the power output design. (?) - Like pack capacitors, freewheel diodes, etc. True (?) - I also believe i will stay with their MOSFET driver and photo op isolation approach and devices. (Reasonable, yes?) - My front end (before that) is quite different (still PWM). But I'm not using a microcontroller (as they do). - I ask you directly because i don't know how to approach this on the DIY site. (?) - For a DIY site, I really wish P & S (Open Revolt) (Cougar, et all) got more attention. - I haven't bought parts yet. - Do you believe i really should go with an IGBT rather than MOSFETs? - I'm not heading for the race track. I need a basic 144 v 500 amp controller. - Am i getting there? - Very Best to you - AND, hope your vehicle is still running good. - Thought. I will see if your car is in the garage. - I tried personal msg with NO success. - Thanks. - Gary B.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Well , I'm no expert on motor controllers by any means. I chose to use igbts in the power stage for a few reasons most based on past experience of fet failure modes. I have built a total of five controllers with igbts. My own liquid cooled controller has been running in the car the past 6 months and almost 10k miles now without problem.That is as much as I'm prepared to say as both devices have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> Well , I'm no expert on motor controllers by any means. I chose to use igbts in the power stage for a few reasons most based on past experience of fet failure modes. I have built a total of five controllers with igbts. My own liquid cooled controller has been running in the car the past 6 months and almost 10k miles now without problem.That is as much as I'm prepared to say as both devices have their advantages and disadvantages.


Thank you JB. - I DID look at your site and a few videos. - I will go back and review much more closely your liquid cooled controller. I believe (without your direct experience) that such cooling is critical (very important?) to successful controller operation (whatever power devices are used). - Did you change the driver, filter caps, or diodes from the Open Revolt design? - Having built FIVE of these things, you certainly have more experience and knowledge than i do. - (When i tried to send you a PM on this, i kept getting a "BB Font error" message and i couldn't send it.) - Really impressed with your work. - Thank you. - Gary B.


----------



## jyanof (Nov 11, 2008)

Gary, 

I've used the mosfet version of paul's controller for over a year now and approaching 10k miles. The one I have is actually Paul's second prototype. 

The mosfet configuration is actually very efficient and is adequately air cooled with a large heatsink and fan. I drive in the hot AZ summers and the controller has never gone into thermal cut-back mode (I typically cruise at about 200A but will hit the 500A limit on nearly every acceleration). 

joe

www.evalbum.com/2358


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

jyanof said:


> Gary,
> 
> I've used the mosfet version of paul's controller for over a year now and approaching 10k miles. The one I have is actually Paul's second prototype.
> 
> ...


Hello, Joe. - THANKS MUCH for your response. Greatly appreciated. - Also copied your garage page to study later. - Such success speaks for itself. - That is what i was looking for. You put it quite right. - I will get some details later. - I'm still designing and building mine. - Your comment about the fan driven heat sink was appropriately timed. - That's where I'm at. - Good on you! - Gary B.


----------

